# 4 hours old



## xtort- (Jan 5, 2009)

This is my daughter, Hannah.  She is 4 hours old in this photo- born 1/3/09. The photo came out exactly as I had hoped it would.  As soon as she came out, her eyes were huge and looking everywhere.  I think I captured it well here.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations!  First pictures are always special.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 6, 2009)

-xtort! CONGRATULATIONS! 
Wow!
What a beauty of a newborn daughter you have. Hannah! Welcome to the world! 
Funny to see how she has the same marks on her forehead as my daughter had (and still has after 15 3/4 years, too ).


----------



## Battou (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## sleepingdragon (Jan 7, 2009)

So precious... Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 7, 2009)

She's a beauty! Congratulations, and thanks for sharing your special pic with us


----------



## Doug (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## jennynj (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats!! What a beautiful baby girl..(and picture too)


----------



## Mersad (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations and all the best to you and your family.


----------



## spyderwebtech (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on you daughter... I am a new father too (5 month old).

Great photo too!


----------



## amkphotography (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations!
She is adorable. 

And she has my cousin's birthday, just a different year.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jan 14, 2009)

Beautiful baby - love her hair!  Congratulations.


----------



## xtort- (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone   My wife had to go back in the hospital for a few days thanks to a really bad infection in her c-section wound, so I had to play Mr. Mom for a few days.  She is back home now, and since I have been tasked with changing out her dressings and repacking her wound, I'm going to try to get a few shots of its nastyness.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jan 15, 2009)

As someone who was re-admitted for a total of 3 weeks after the second kid, I'd advise you not to capture that medical loveliness in photographic form. I guarantee that part she will have no wish to relive that experience in the coming years.  Blech.  Focus on the baby - they are much *much* nicer to look at.

I hope she is feeling better - c-sections can be really rough.


----------

